# Hessian bags, where do ya get 'em



## Hoffy (Feb 12, 2008)

When I was a kid (a very long time ago) a 'bag' of fish was a hessian sack full of fish, which (for the young) is a rough hempy-like cloth, not to be mistaken with 'jute' which is is similar but much heavier (pet shop dog mattresses).

Nothing today matches the quality and attributes of hessian, also known as sackcloth. As it is organic and absorbs water, the fish are chilled through evaporation, not unlike an old canvass bush water-bag. (hey, I'm only 46).

But where can I find them, does anyone know? Sandbags used in flood protection are sometimes made from hessian but they are too small.

Can anyone help me?

Hoffy


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I got mine from the local produce store. One that sells horse feed should have them.


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

They're a fiver apiece at our local feed barn. We buy them as dog beds, they fit the metal frame perfectly.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ask at your local veggie shop, they still use them for packing potatoes, I get them for free up here.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Bunnings.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I pinched mine from work. See if you can find some friendly civil construction guys they use them for sandbags etc the fruit and vege ones aren't the same quality or thickness and they tend to rip them open in the shop. Some fishing tackle stores sell them


----------

